# I drew a Fishee! Look!



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So I was doodling and I decided to try out a Betta fish, so here it is:










Yup, there it is! I'm working on one of Tigger right now.

I'm trying to color them and stuff, but yeah.


sorry for the horrible Quality pic, I was using my phone.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow thats good


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks! I have a couple other sketches that I'll upload too later. : )


----------

